# running an a/c vent



## Ottoreaderty (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to run an a/c vent from the main a/c in the attic to my garage, there is an overhang over my back steps that connects the garage to the house.  I was thinking I could cut a hole in the a/c line and have it go down a tube to the garage.  Is there any chance I could overload my A/C?  Also how do you usually seal up your garage door well enough that it can keep cold air in there?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

just cut a hole and then seal it off with some rubber sealant from walmart

you should also probably get a vent that way you can shut it off if it's taking too much away from your house


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

You can't overload your a/c by adding additional ductwork...  the worst that can happen is, since the thermostat is in the house not the garage, you need to over/undercool the house to get the garage temperature right.

--Bushytails


----------



## coonash (Jul 23, 2008)

Best thing to do is ask a A.C. person about this.  Let them know your square footage of your house and the size of your A.C. unit.  When I installed my new unit at my house I went from a 3 1/2 ton to a 4 ton unit because I was dropping vents in my garage.


----------

